# حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*مقتطفات من كتاب : *
*حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية *
*للمتنيح الأب/ متى المسكين *

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
*درجات الصلاة *

*أولا *: الهذيذ . 
*ثانيا* : التأمل . 
+ *" فإننا ننظر الآن فى مرآة فى لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه . الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عرفت "* ( 1 كو 13 : 12 ، 13 ) . 
+ *" ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما فى مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح " *( 2 كو 3 : 18 ) . 

*+ + وكل درجة يتعالون بها نحو المجد يظنون أنهم قد وجدوا الأنتهاء ،*
*فإذا ارتفعوا أيضا واستناروا بنور أكبر نسوا درجتهم الأولى *
*[FONT=Times New
 Roman]وظنوا أن هنا نهاية المنتهى ! [/FONT]*
*هذا لأنهم ليسوا هم المتحركين نحو المجد إنما هو فعل الروح القدس فيهم .* 

( الشيخ الروحانى ) ​ 

+ كثير منا لا يعرف عن الصلاة إلا أبسط صورة لها وهى التى نقوم بتلاوة بعض الكلام أمام الله سواء كانت من ترتيبنا الأرتجالى الخاص حسب ما توحيه إلينا الظروف ، أو من ترتيب القديسين ، أو قطع مختارة من الكتاب المقدس كالمزامير أو الأناجيل أو خلافه .. ولكن هذه كلها لا تخرج عن كونها تمهيدا للصلاة الحقيقية التى بالروح والحق .. 
ويقينا لو عرف الناس ما تحويه بقية درجات الصلاة من الروعة والسمو وما تجلبه من نعم وبركات لما توانوا لحظة فى البدء بممارستها ... 
وإن كان ليس من السهل تقسيم الصلاة إلى درجات منفصلة لما بين هذه الدرجات من وحدة وترابط متين ، إلا أنه من الممكن توضيح كل نوع منها . 
*فالنوع الأول : *
هو *الصلاة الصوتية* التى نستعمل فيها تلاوة الألفاظ والجمل كما سبق وشرحنا سواء كانت هذه الألفاظ من ارتجالنا أو من محفوظات الكتاب أو من ترتيب الآباء .. وهذا النوع يعتبر أساسا لأنواع الصلاة الأخرى أو تمهيدا للدخول مع الله فى حديث واقعى ... ولكن يشترط فيها أن يلازمها مجهود ذهنى لمتابعة معانى الألفاظ التى نقولها مع اهتمام داخلى بموضوعها فلا تتلو الكلام كأنه من الآخرين لله بل نحوله لأشخاصنا فنقدمه منا مباشرا ... 
ولكن ينبغى أن نشير هنا أن الصلاة سواء كانت بتلاوة الصلوات الفردية أو فى وسط الكنيسة أو كانت بالترنيم الفردى أو وسط خورس التسبيح يمكن أن تنفتح فجأة على حالة تأمل وانخطاف العقل للوجود فى حضرة الله . لأن وقفة الصلاة فى حد ذاتها سواء كانت داخل المخدع أو فى الكنيسة هى فى حقيقتها مثول لدى الحضرة الإلهية ودخول فعلى فى مجال القوات الروحانية المسبحة والخادمة . 
فإذا تقدم الإنسان إلى الصلاة الصوتية بإنسحاق قلب واتضاع العبادة بشعور الخدمة أمام الثالوث المقدس فإنه يؤهل من خلال الصلاة الصوتية عند بدء انفتاح فمه للدخول فى معرفة وتأمل الأسرار الإلهية . 
وحينئذ تمتزج صلاته وتسبيحه بحرارة ونقاوة ومسرة فائقة الوصف . 
ولكن ليس هذا معناه أن كل صلاة صوتية يلزم أن تنتقل إلى صلاة عقلية تأملية فالصلاة الصوتية درجة خاصة بحد ذاتها لها قيمتها كخدمة إلهية ولها فاعليتها فى حياة الإنسان الروحية وليست بأقل قيمة من الصلاة التأملية . 
*النوع الثانى : *
الصلاة *العقلية* .. وتسمى أحيانا بالصلاة الداخلية لأنها تكون من عمق القلب ، وهذه يشترك فيها العقل مع القلب فيرتبط التفكير مع الشعور ، وأحيانا يفصح عنها ببعض الكلمات ولكن فى الغالب تقدم فى صمت وهدوء . 
وأول درجات الصلاة العقلية هو* الهذيذ *ويمكن تعريفه بأنه حديث مع الله يتذاكر فيه الإنسان بعض أعمال الله مع خليقته ويشرح أحوال نفسه أمام الله ، فيندم على تقصيره وعلى خطيته فى موضع الندم ويقدم عبارات الشكر فى موضع الشكر ويعزم على إصلاح سيرته حسب مسرة الله ، وهذا النوع يسمونه التنقل فى الصلاة فهو يشمل أشياء كثيرة متعددة أحيانا لا يوجد بينها رباط ، وأعظم مثل لهذا النوع هو المزامير فهى قطع مختارة من هذيذ داود مع الله : تارة فى الخليقة الصامتة وتارة فى الخليقة الناطقة ومرة فى الناموس وأخرى فى النفس ، أو ربما هذه كلها فى مزمور واحد ولكنها لا تخرج عن كونها حديثا واقعيا شجيا فيما تشعر به النفس نحو الله . 
أما الدرجة الثانية فى الصلاة العقلية فهى صلاة *التأمل* وهنا الصلاة تدخل فى حالة تركيز ليس من جهة موضوعها فحسب كأن يركز الإنسان صلاته فى محيط التأمل فى وصية من الوصايا المحددة أو عمل من أعمال المسيح التبشيرية أو الفدائية ، بل من جهة الإنسان نفسه إذ يكون تحت تأثير قوى من المحبة تجعله فى تيقظ ذهنى كامل وكل حواسه تكون مضبوطة وإرادته متركزة فى الصلاة وقلبه مستعدا روحيا لتقبل أى توجيه من الروح القدس . 
لذلك فإن صلاة التأمل يتحتم تقسيمها إلى درجتين متلازمتية : 
*الدرجة الأولى : درجة التأمل الإرادى *
ونجاحها يتوقف على مقدار ما يحمله الإنسان فى قلبه من محبة نحو المسيح مع استعداد الإنسان لتركيز نفسه فى موضوع معين يتأمله فى أعماق فكره وقلبه ويكون فى نفس الوقت فى أتم استعداد لتقبل أى توجيه روحى . 
ولكن لا تخلو هذه الدرجة من معونة خفية من النعمة تلازم إرادة الإنسان وتمنحه قدرة على المتابعة والأستمرار والتعمق فى موضوع الصلاة مع فتح مجال الأستنارة أمامه فيخرج الإنسان بحصيلة روحية كبيرة من صلاته . 
*الدرجة الثانية : درجة التأمل بالروح *
وهى انفتاح قلب الله للإنسان بالمحبة ردا على مشاعر الإنسان وحبه التى يتقدم بها فى الصلاة أمام الله . وهنا يدخل على الصلاة عنصر إلهى يخرجها عن حيز الإمكانيات البشرية والأرادة لذلك يصعب أن يقال عن هذه الدرجة أنها صلاة بل هى " نعمة الصلاة " . 
وبالرغم من أن هذه الدرجة تبدو خاصة وعالية فى البداية ولكن بمجرد أن ينعم على الإنسان بالدخول فيها فإنه يعتادها أو أنها تعتاد عليه حتى تصبح سهلة وعادية وعندما يطلبها غالبا يجدها ، وذلك بسبب بساطة الروح القدس وسهولته واستعداده المدهش للأجابة عن كل سؤال للمحبة . 

+ يمكن أن نتباسط فنسمى أولى درجات الصلاة ، التى هى الصلاة الصوتية ، بالوقوف أمام الله بخوف ... والدرجة الثانية ، التى هى الهذيذ ، بالمسير نحو الله بإشتياق ... والدرجة الثالثة ، بالوجود فى أحضان الله بالحب ... 

+ ويمكن أن نتباسط أيضا فنميز هذه الأنواع الثلاثة من كلام الرب يسوع : 
" أسألوا تعطوا " وهذه هى الصلاة الصوتية .. 
" اطلبوا تجدوا " وهذه هى الهذيذ ... 
" وأقرعوا يفتح لكم " ، وهذه هى التأمل أو درجة الوصول .. وقد اصطلح الأباء فى كتاباتهم على تسمية درجات الصلاة بثلاثة أنواع من التاوريا ( والتاوريا ترجمتها الحرفية النظرة الروحية وهى ما تقابل اصطلاح التأمل الروحى من حيث المعنى ) : - 
*التاوريا الأولى* : وهى تاورية الطبائع المادية المخلوقة ، ويطلقون عليها أيضا الهذيذ بالمخلوقات . 
*التاوريا الثانية* : وهى تاورية الطبائع المعقولة أى الأرواح والملائكة والله فوق الكل . 
وهو ما يقابل التأمل بالروح بدرجتيه المكتسبة والموهوبة . 
*التاوريا الثالثة* : وهى درجة الدهش المطلق فى الثالوث الأقدس لا من حيث التأمل والفحص فى طبيعته بل الأتحاد بنوره والذهول فى عظمته وجلاله . 


+ + +​


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك ياميرنا موضوع جميل عن الصلاة *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا مرنا انتى انسانة رائة 
لو بايدى كنت كتبتلك المنتدى فى الشهر العقارى باسمك
انتى رائعة حقآ


----------



## atefwadiee (13 ديسمبر 2009)

you are a lovely tree happy new year


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

شكرا ليكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ميرنا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرنا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------

